
Apple releases new Keyboard Service Program - moogleii
https://www.apple.com/support/keyboard-service-program-for-mac-notebooks/
======
KayL
Their announcement is fake. My MacBook still workable but the keys have
issues. They checked everything of my MacBook and tell me to fix other parts
together (USD 4xx). They can't just fix a single key.

------
viraptor
> MacBook Pro (15-­inch, 2019)

They're announcing a part replacement program for a laptop which has been just
released? Rather than actually fixing the issue?

